

How to use your own Docker Registry - shad42
http://blog.docker.io/2013/07/how-to-use-your-own-registry/

======
zrail
How does authentication work with Docker Registry? Can I set a HTTP Basic
username/password on the server and the client?

~~~
shad42
There is no built-in authentication right now. But usually, since a gunicorn
app is usually recommended to run behind a webserver (like nginx), I usually
put it behind an nginx, then nginx does auth + ssl.
[http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAuthBasicModule](http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAuthBasicModule)

Probably at some point it'll make sense to build built-in auth to have a user
base in a database for instance.

~~~
zrail
So the client knows how to do authentication?

~~~
shad42
Yes, Docker implements client-side SSL and HTTP basic auth.

